# Fantastic New Series on BBC & Iplayer



## Michael Antrum (Oct 22, 2017)

Just found this new three part series on BBC Four & iplayer. I watched the first episode last night in the small hours. It was really good.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03b45h4


----------



## mac (Oct 22, 2017)

Is it the same as this one?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 22, 2017)

That's the one - I take it this must be a repeat then - it said it was new on iplayer - so I thought it was !


----------



## mac (Oct 22, 2017)

Bahh, I thought I had something new to waste away my Sunday with


----------

